# knowledge of geometry for 3d animation



## Hitarth (May 17, 2010)

I have heard that good  knowledge geometry is needed for 3d animation ?
is it true ?


----------



## prasath_digit (May 22, 2010)

Hitarth said:


> I have heard that good  knowledge geometry is needed for 3d animation ?
> is it true ?



No. Knowledge of Geometry and Maths is need for Graphics/Game Programming, not for 3D Animation, but u'll study some basic math concepts( like 3D matrices....etc ) which are needed for Graphics & animation in a 3D Animation Course.


----------



## rituraj69 (May 22, 2010)

Means if i want to model a 3d object i'd feel the need of maths and geometry. But i'd not feel so while I'm animating the same?


----------



## prasath_digit (Jun 9, 2010)

rituraj69 said:


> Means if i want to model a 3d object i'd feel the need of maths and geometry. But i'd not feel so while I'm animating the same?



Yes. But i remember one of my UG classmate who did an animation course told me that they taught 3D matrices........


----------

